# can i remove cross beams from my garage?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Post a picture.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Post photos of the interior structure and a few shots of the extrerior. It's much easier to see it.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes it is hard to imagine, and yes the previous posters got it right, you need to post pictures. You also need to tell us your location, as the snow load (if any) makes a big difference in what type of framing is necessary.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

It's been standing like it is for 50+ years and you want to change the flimsy supports?? Pictures would be nice but where do you live? It sounds like you need to have someone come out and take a look at what you want to do.


----------



## maxslomoff (Sep 25, 2011)

wow cool!
i didn't know i could do that. 
hope this makes it much easier to understand...


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if you dont know much about structure, dont start cutting at any structure. contact a local contractor or a engineer and tell them what you plan on doing. they can tell you what you can or cant do. or post a picture i can probably tell you within a minute or two what you have there


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

maxslomoff said:


> wow cool!
> i didn't know i could do that.
> hope this makes it much easier to understand...


Oh lookie, it is those new type of photos. Sorry max, but our crystal balls are not working tonight. Please attach photos as previously requested.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Those corner to corner 1x6's are usually there to brace the bottom of the ceiling and keep it rigid and structurally sound. Even though they are long, they are usually nailed periodically and that does wonders for stability.

The same method is sometimes used on the bottom of decks to increase the stability and bracing.

Without seeing you situation, the only thing you will give some generalities based on what other have seen or experienced so a professional personal view is required.

Dick


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

I can't quite picture what you are talking about.

The only time I would ever mess with existing structural elements is to make the building stronger.
replacing 1x6s with sheeting would be stronger in general. you better also look at building codes too. It would really suck if you had to tear down your remodeling to pas an inspection when you went to do something down the line.


----------



## maxslomoff (Sep 25, 2011)

hm 
hope this works for my picture uploading


----------



## maxslomoff (Sep 25, 2011)

oh great!
so here's the roof design.

the goal is to sheetrock this room and maintain some of the vaulted ceiling look if possible.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I know exactly what he is talking about.....that was exactly how my garage 'used' to look.

Basically, they used 2x6's nailed from one corner to the oposite corner which gives you the big X he is talking about. This was done so as to keep the garage 'square'. Then they ran 2x4's from one wall to the next....this kept the walls from pushing out. Kind of like a cheap truss....minus any of the other members. 

Then the roof was basically just up there....no truss members....no connections between the roof and the cross members....

I think I have a pic of my old garage somewhere.....

But I can understand why he thinks the 2x6's are not needed.....I actually took mine out....but added more 2x4's across the garage and installed OSB sheathing on top of the 2x4's for storage...oh, and ran a couple of 2x4's up to the roof to create a truss.

My 'assumption' with the OSB sheathing was that it was performing the same function as the big X made out of 2x6's.

When I demo'd the garage a couple of years ago....she did not go down without a fight....no lack of strength......click on the link in my sig and you will see some of the demo pics....


----------



## maxslomoff (Sep 25, 2011)

here's another angle


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

I wouldn't in your shoes.

that roof design will tend to spread in 2 directions, and you've got a bunch of electrical up there too.

looks like a prime case for a drop ceiling. It well help insulate too.


----------

